# A Bad Day @ Work



## mtlogcabin (Sep 18, 2019)

https://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2008/01/grizzly-attack-caught-camera/


----------



## fatboy (Sep 18, 2019)

WOW!

That was a bad day at work!


----------



## ICE (Sep 18, 2019)

I'd say that it was his luckiest day ever.  He was sandwiched between a bear cage and a bear and won.  The bear was pissed off before the ranger landed on it. It's a wonder that the bear didn't ignite. I bet the ranger's ears are still ringing.

I've seen plenty of wild animal releases.  Many times I thought that this could go either way.  Tigers, lions and hyenas.  A rhino tipped a truck over.

At some point he had to tell his wife what happened.  That would be a tie for the worst day of his life.  You can bet that she told him just how damned dumb it was.  There's a sign on the top of the cage that says "NOT A STEP".  The fact that it wasn't tied down speaks volumes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2019)

This happened in 1987 and my understanding is that now all the doors are opened electronically from inside the truck.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> This happened in 1987 and my understanding is that now all the doors are opened electronically from inside the truck.



Makes sense.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 19, 2019)

Very lucky to be alive.


----------

